# Guys A Question....Pls Help



## Punjabi Mafia (Oct 24, 2005)

Since i am new i'd just like to confirm if i can post new THREADs in the project or tower forums.

If suppose there's a new tower on constr. if i want to post it can i?

If not , then how can put info abt the new tower.
For eg. in ajman there many new towers coming up. How can we make a thread abt them.

And also can anyone tell me how many ajman towers or projects r posted in this forum and which all?


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

you can open new threads whenever you want, but be sure we don't have a thread abt this project already, and also be sure you post it in the forum it belongs to
u can open new threads for ajman in the projects section, i am sure there are a lot of towers missing.


----------



## Punjabi Mafia (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanx a lot dubaiflo

can i search the forum in an easier way to know if the project is existing or not


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

no the search feature was disabled by jan because it would need a lot of server resources.


----------

